# advertising has us chasing cars and clothes



## Ezhevika

Добрый день всем!

Увидела такую цитату:
"Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need".

Задумалась над переводом. Я правильно понимаю, что тут нужно перевести *"Advertising has us"*, как "*Реклама заставляет нас* гоняться за автомобилями и одеждой, выполнять работу, которую мы ненавидим, чтобы покупать дерьмо, которое нам не нужно".

Спасибо ваши за комментарии.


----------



## NagyKiss

Да, совершенно верно.


----------



## Ezhevika

NagyKiss, я правильно понимаю, что сглаголом have можно такие конструкци составлять, типa: 
he has me doing this work, you have your mom making you bed etc.?


----------



## Ёж!

Насчёт глаголов: по-моему, ни несколько бюрократическое "заставляет", ни более книжное слово "принуждает" здесь не подходят. Скорее, здесь нужно что-нибудь экспрессивное; если бы не наложение двух одинаковых корней в соседних словах, я бы выбрал нечто вроде "_Реклама вгоняет нас в гонку_ за шмотками и автомобилями, принуждает работать в ненавистных учреждениях, чтобы покупать дерьмо, которое никому не нужно".

P S: The Matrix has you!
Вы увязли в матрице.


----------



## Vektus

"Из-за рекламы мы гоняемся за шмотками и автомобилями..."
Не знаю, несет ли это выражение какой-то специальный эмоциональный окрас, но само по себе интересное, мне понравилось. )
Возможно, оно показывает длительное действие из-за герундия.


----------



## Ёж!

Я думаю, смысл подчинения здесь тоже присутствует (см. 10 значение в словаре от Мерриам-Вебстер), люди подчиняются рекламе (потому что "застревают" в ней — см. седьмое и первое значения; любопытно также тринадцатое). То есть, для Вашего варианта, не столько гоняются (по своей воле), сколько бегают (по воле рекламы). "Из-за рекламы мы бегаем туда-то и туда-то..."


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I would agree with Vektus here in post #5. The sentence could have been rephrased as: 
"As a result of/due to advertising we chase ..."

The "has us" is, I think, quite weak in this particular context; it's not "заставляет" or "принуждает" here, though in other contexts, "to have someone do something" *can *have that stronger meaning of "заставлять" or "принуждать".   
(It's American English by the way. In BE we say "work at/in a job" or "do a job", not "work a job".)

[Ed: apologies for the wrong attribution, thank you for pointing it out, Ёж! ]


----------



## Ezhevika

Ёж! said:


> Насчёт глаголов: по-моему, ни несколько бюрократическое "заставляет", ни более книжное слово "принуждает" здесь не подходят.


Мне не нужен литературный перевод этого, я хотела понять, как используется вот эта конструкция с have smb doing smth. Или может быть это просто вообще не фразеологический оборот, а должно переводиться по смыслу.


----------



## Sobakus

Ezhevika said:


> Мне не нужен литературный перевод этого, я хотела понять, как используется вот эта конструкция с have smb doing smth. Или может быть это просто вообще не фразеологический оборот, а должно переводиться по смыслу.



Вы правильно поняли значение, и самый уместный перевод здесь, на мой взгляд, именно "заставлять", который и в русском не воспринимается буквально. Ещё примеры:

She has him working day and night for a fancy new car.
My dad had me apologise to the lady.
This expression had me thinking.


----------



## Ёж!

Sobakus said:


> Вы правильно поняли значение, и самый уместный перевод здесь, на мой взгляд, именно "заставлять", который и в русском не воспринимается буквально.


Я лично воспринимаю буквально. Именно поэтому оно мне кажется "бюрократизмом": нужно что-нибудь, что придало бы слову фигуральное значение, чтобы фраза не звучала натянуто, с этаким противоречием между двумя напрашивающимися восприятиями (с одной стороны, мы знаем, что никто никого никуда идти не заставляет, и предполагаем, что автор фразы тоже знает это, а с другой стороны, мы прочитываем слово "заставляет", которое здесь, по-моему, может быть понято только буквально).


----------



## Sobakus

Ёж! said:


> Я лично воспринимаю буквально. Именно поэтому оно мне кажется "бюрократизмом": нужно что-нибудь, что придало бы слову фигуральное значение, чтобы фраза не звучала натянуто, с этаким противоречием между двумя напрашивающимися восприятиями (с одной стороны, мы знаем, что никто никого никуда идти не заставляет, и предполагаем, что автор фразы тоже знает это, а с другой стороны, мы прочитываем слово "заставляет", которое здесь, по-моему, может быть понято только буквально).



А "его слова заставили меня задуматься" вам тоже кажется бюрократизмом?


----------



## Ёж!

Sobakus said:
			
		

> А "его слова заставили меня задуматься" вам тоже кажется бюрократизмом?


Нет. Здесь понимание самое буквальное, никаких противоречий.

Сравните:
q: Зачем ты купил телефон?
a1: Меня жена заставила!
a2: Меня реклама заставила!


----------



## Sobakus

Ёж! said:


> Нет. Здесь понимание самое буквальное, никаких противоречий.
> 
> Сравните:
> q: Зачем ты купил телефон?
> a1: Меня жена заставила!
> a2: Меня реклама заставила!



в:Ты чего задумался?
о:Меня слова заставили!

Так что ли?


----------



## Ёж!

Во фразе, которую мы рассматриваем, речь шла о покупках. Против формулировки "Реклама заставляет нас задумываться о сущности бытия и структуре общества" я не имею возражений. [Понятно, что и мой ответ "a2", и ваш ответ "о" звучат смешно и глупо.]


----------



## Sobakus

Ёж! said:


> Во фразе-то, которую мы рассматриваем, речь шла о покупках. Против формулировки "Реклама заставляет нас задумываться о сущности бытия и структуре общества" я не имею возражений.



Ну так проблема-то не в глаголе, который совершенно очевидно используется в переносном значении. Видимо, вам не нравится сочетаемость:

заставляет задумываться - нравится
заставляет гоняться - не нравится

Мне же кажется, что в переносном смысле глагол _заставлять_ сочетается с чем угодно всилу своего переносного смысла.


----------



## Ёж!

Когда реклама заставляет нас задумываться, речь идёт о совершенно прямом воздействии, хотя и нематериальном. Когда "реклама заставляет нас гоняться за покупками", воздействие неочевидно. Между тем, по смыслу глагола "заставлять", оно должно быть прямым. Я думаю так.

То же самое со словами. Прямое влияние на разум неких слов, поставленных вне речи человека, неочевидно.

q: Ты чего задумался?
a: Заставили твои слова… (с медлительной интонацией)


----------



## Ёж!

Я, кажется, понял, в чём причина разногласия. Скорее всего, мы мысленно помещали фразу в разные контексты. Я представлял её в самом начале какого-нибудь выступления, либо в виде отдельной фразы: в этом случае слово "заставляет" просто обязано иметь самое прямое значение самого прямого влияния. Вы, наверное, представляли какой-нибудь другой контекст, где что-то дополнительное придаёт фразе фигуральность. Сложность воздействия разных контекстов на восприятие слов подобна сложности квантовой физики, неудивительно, что толкование примеров может приводить в ступор.


----------

